# Visa advice. Urgent :(



## Camo200sx (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey people. I posted here a few weeks ago. Just after a little more info.

If I qualify for a FSW visa (if it opens up at the end of the month) but my current Working holiday visa expires 1 month later. 
What do I do? 
Does it take a long time to process this? 
Is there a point where they start processing it and give me implied status?
What if I exit and re-enter on a visitor visa sfter I send it in?

Basically I'm divided as to if I should send in my application. My only other option now is getting an LMO and job offer in the next month. This is proving very difficult.

Hope someone can shed some light on my dilema.

Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Camo200sx said:


> Hey people. I posted here a few weeks ago. Just after a little more info.
> 
> If I qualify for a FSW visa (if it opens up at the end of the month) but my current Working holiday visa expires 1 month later.
> What do I do?
> ...


It is my understanding that there is no extension allowed to your WHV and I do not believe implied status will take effect. You may, when your WHV expires, leave and re-enter as a visitor but you will not be permitted to work.


----------



## Camo200sx (Jun 3, 2012)

yes, there is no extension. We only get it once which is a shame. I'm guessing the processing time is quite long for the fsw visa.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Processing times:
Processing times for federal skilled worker applications processed by visa offices outside Canada


----------



## Camo200sx (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow. So it takes many years to process a visa? If I were to apply for spousal sponsorship. Would I gain implied status at any point once the application was recieved?

It seems there are a large amount of foreign workers here but it seems super difficult to gain a visa


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You just need to be patient, to gain a visa. ;-) (once you qualify, of course)


----------

